# 10 Leader Tank



## Ryvius (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello, 

I'm a new member here from Hong Kong and just came across this site a few weeks back and it's been very educational learning from everyone here! 

I've just started to do aquascaping not so long ago and after lot's of tank-watching, research and planning I came up with my first ever tank. It's a 10 "Leader" tank (20 1/4 x 10 1/2 x 12 9/16) -->(LxWxH). 

Please do give me some comments! 

These pictures were taken recently. The tank has been going for about 5 weeks now.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm kinda of reminds me of Amano's Iwagumi style tank in the book.... u know.. the one where he is demonstrating step by step?


----------



## Ryvius (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi! Yes that was a very big inspiration. However, I've modified it since I don't have a very big space. I've used one less plant and the stone angles are somewhat different other than the 3 main ones. Again, it's my first tank so it does lack some originality, which I'm working on! 

Thanks for the comment


----------



## Ryvius (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh sorry! I actually 2 less plants..This tank was too small, so I was only able to use 3 types of plants. I've actually been considering filling in the bright sand space with some extra riccia..creating a natural "grass" scene. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Do it like amano's... on smaller stones.. scattered not too far away from the batch ... overall it is a very good looking tank..


----------



## Ryvius (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you very much! Though the vivipara is so very troublesome. I am considering a different plant that is lower in maintenance.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

The far right rock look not gud,maybe better if it is smaller.
Ah,what kind of light are u using ?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

First tank? Impressive!

Looks like you're using a nice camera too


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

400D  In the exif data said it all


----------



## Ryvius (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi zQ

Thanks for the comment. Yeah, I know it's a bit big but I looked around EVERYWHERE and it was just very difficult to find nice small sized rocks. I'm still learning the tricks, but when I do my next one I will definitely be even more careful.

Yes I do use the Canon 400D with the 17-40/4L lens. Good eyes! 

As for the light, I'm using a Taiwan made Solarmax 70W Nano Series lamp.


----------



## Ryvius (Aug 25, 2007)

Haha...sorry. Good eyes should go to "erjinal" 

my bad.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

> 17-40/4L


Its my dream lense


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Ryvius that is a nice tank especially for a first timer. I love that light it looks very sleek and ADA like. Its probably half the price of an ADA light. I wish they sold that light here in the U.S.. What filter are you using and is all the equipment ADA?


----------



## Ryvius (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Marimoball

In fact you're correct the light is only about 125 US if converted. Aside from my filter (Fluval 105) and Tank (local product) everything else (CO2, Inflow and outflow pipe) are ADA products. 

The tank is not looking as good now because I've been having some algae problems...


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

the metal pipes look good next to the light. any chance there is a website for the brand or link to that light? Good luck with the algae, if it gets out of hand turn the light off for 3 days and stop any kind of fertilizers you may be adding.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

> the brand or link to that light?


Yes,im intend to ask that too


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

That light is very cool! Then again, cool aquarium lines are abundant in the Asian markets.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

great job


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

> the metal pipes look good next to the light. any chance there is a website for the brand or link to that light?


Lol, aren't those ADA metal pipes? They're on the ADA catalogue, Style of ADA.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

> light?


He was mentioned about the light not the pipe :heh:
@ Phew,lost a night to find that lighting on google but still not found it


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh oops! Heheh, I didn't read the question to the end, evidently.

The light looks cool, but I'm sure there's lots of cool lights in Asia, like Jeff said.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah I know the pipes are ADA. I was asking about the light. I have not seen anyone else use those pipes, they are probably less maintenance than glass. I really need a link for that light cuz im thinking of getting mini M from Jeff.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Wha ? 70W for a Mini M ?
Im interested in that light too,and gonna use it for my 20gal.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes ! Found it finally :heh:
Here you go Marimo ball :
http://www.solarmax.com.hk


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

ZQ thank you so so much:hail: im going to email them. I hope they ship to the U.S. and they have a 110volt version.


----------



## Ryvius (Aug 25, 2007)

Whoa alot of action has happened since I've been gone! Sorry was on a business trip. 

Anyway yes it's a Solarmax and it's a Taiwanese line. The light is amazing and I love it. I'm not sure if they do any type of shipping sales but I sure hope they do! As to my knowledge, I can answer that they have this Nano series up to 110W. It comes in 70W or 110W. 

Marimoball, thanks for the advice on algae...it is rather worrying as it's been growing quite rapidely. It's a kind of hair like algae...I will take your advice and leave the light off, no fertilizer for 3 days and see if it works out better. Again, I'm new to all this and the algae has kinda killed of some of my fish!

Bad...


----------



## Ryvius (Aug 25, 2007)

Also, the pipes are indeed ADA. They are MUCH easier to handle than the glass ones...I've seen how the glass ones turn dark after awhile. These are just easier to maintain and gives it a very "cool" look! 

Love it! 

(Still worrying about the algae problem...It's pretty bad!)


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, Marimoball, if you get more info, please do share. I need a light for my 3 gallon nano too, and I'm interested in the 70w. :twisted:


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Ryvius do you have any shrimp in your tank? They may help with the algae, but don't know about thread algae. Haeun I e-mailed them, but no response yet. If they respond there may be another SCAPE group buy.


----------



## Ryvius (Aug 25, 2007)

Marimoball: Unfortunately no I don't have any shrimp. I do have some fish that have the function of consuming algae but it seems thier rate is slow. 

I hesitate to buy shrimp because I know that they can cost quite a bit and the control of temperature must be done well in order for them to remain alive and healthy. 

Today is the second day that I've kept the light off...I seems the algae's growth has stunted a bit, which is good! Should I also try to physically remove as much algae as possible? 

Perhaps I should post this on the "algae problem" forum. This is stressful! 

If I pass by the store which I bought the light today, I will make sure I ask them for some more info about Solarmax the company. Hope I can help!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Ryvius Amano or red cherry shrimp are not that sensitive to temp change. the are pretty hardy. I keep both in tanks with no heater for the summer. As long as you keep up with the water changes they will do fine. CRS shrimp are sensitive, I keep mine in an air conditioned room that is 74F 24hrs a day plus pristine water conditions. Seachem Excell helps with algae just use a syringe and apply directly to algae. Also physically removing it helps. Thanx for asking about the light.


----------

